# Clubbing in Dubai



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey ! I'm kinda new in Dubai (1 month) and I love clubbing.
I still don't have alot of friends except collegues.....
If there are some pretty girls who love to go to nic eNight clubs it could be great to contact me !
Cya on the dance floor !


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I've moved you to the Dubai forum!


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks but your email adress does not work


----------

